# Blu-Ray market penetration



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

> Blu-ray Now In 10 Million Homes
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Blu-ray players are now in 10,000,000 homes according to a market research study by the firm, Interpret. The study shows more than half of U.S. consumers are aware of Blu-ray, up from zero percent just two years ago. Clearly, those ad dollars are working to both beat off Toshiba and Microsoft as well as to make people know that there is a better way to watch movies.
> ...





> Blu-ray Awareness Tops 60%, But Hardware Penetration Low
> Interpret finds that Blu-ray hardware penetration is only 9 percent.
> 
> By Jason Unger
> ...



10 million homes with Blu-Ray is an impressive number in just two years, even though that represents only 9% of homes! I waited for the format war to be over before buying a PS3. Further market penetration through the above mentioned paths can't come soon enough in order to drop player and disk prices to something more reasonable. For now, Blockbuster's Blu-Ray library is my source for affordable 1080p media!!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I wonder what the real figure for those who will use Blu-ray is? 2-3% would be my guess. The other 6-7% purchased the PS3 as a game console, not being concerned with Blu-ray. Are there any surveys from an independent source to verify the numbers?


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Sonnie, That's the point I was making back when numbers of players were being compared. To me is was unfair to count a gaming system that plays movies. I'm not buying a BD player until prices come down to a reasonable level, say $350 for something above entry level.


----------

